

Kindle app for iPhone - j2d2
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=302584613&mt=8&o=i

======
j2d2
Here is a screenshot.

<http://trailofjames.com/archive/images/iKindle.png>

------
rickharrison
why did you submit this to hacker news?

